# megs bottles..



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

johnny, im after 1 of each of the megs bottle, and a couple are out of stock, any idea when they are due in again mate?

if its a while, then ill just go ahead and order th rest

is there a discount code anymore?

cheers pal, ian


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We "should" have them all by the end of the week. 

We currently have Last Touch, APC, Hyper Dressing, Super and Safe Degreaser. 

Johnny


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i was after one of everything, well, APC, Super Degreaser, Last Touch, Glass Cleaner, Wheel Brightner and Body Solvent, with a few chemical and normal spray heads

can you let me know when there all in stock again please johnny? as i have a few more bits id like to order too


----------

